# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Petunjuk penggunaan Tetracyclin

## legacy

Om om suhu, saya pengen tanya dong, kalo Tetracyclin untuk pengobatan ikan itu bisa dipake untuk penyakit apa aja?
dosis & cara pake nya segimana ya?..thanks om muda2han postingan ini bisa berguna buat rekan2 yang lain jg...

----------

